# My 87 year old dad ...... scores again



## Howard Roark (Nov 14, 2020)

This season dad has killed a doe with his cross bow, had Covid, killed a doe this morning and got this guy tonight.

He was a 7 point but one point is broken off at the main beam.


----------



## baddave (Nov 14, 2020)

very nice buck - congrats to the young man


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Nov 14, 2020)

Man that’s a good day and a nice buck ! Congratulations sir !


----------



## kmckinnie (Nov 14, 2020)

Congrats all the way around.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 14, 2020)

That is totally awesome. Congrats to Dad!


----------



## seachaser (Nov 14, 2020)

Great day for him and you!!


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 14, 2020)

seachaser said:


> Great day for him and you!!


having my dad is great everyday. We do something together almost everyday.
I am very fortunate


----------



## Milkman (Nov 14, 2020)

Congrats on hanging in there!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 14, 2020)

Awesome day!  Congrats!


----------



## Headshot (Nov 14, 2020)

Yes, sir....an awesome day.  Congratulations to your dad!


----------



## F.A.R.R. (Nov 14, 2020)

That’s just awesome ! - congratulations


----------



## 4HAND (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow. That's amazing @ 87! I hope that's me one day! Congratulations!


----------



## Resica (Nov 14, 2020)

Sweet!! Congrats to Dad!!


----------



## antharper (Nov 14, 2020)

It don’t get any better than that , congrats to you and your dad ! Hope he can get it done many more years !


----------



## Railroader (Nov 15, 2020)

Hat tip to ya sir...

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## whitetailfreak (Nov 15, 2020)

Good deal, my kind of thread right there. Congrats.


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 15, 2020)

Congrats to you guys,,,,


----------



## Duff (Nov 15, 2020)

Hang on to that pic, that’s one to cherish!  Congratulations Dad!!


----------



## snuffy (Nov 15, 2020)

Fine buck. Congratulations to your dad!


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 15, 2020)

Congratulations to your father.  It seems that you come from good stock.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 15, 2020)

That is awesome!


----------



## shawnrice (Nov 15, 2020)

Thats awesome !


----------



## oops1 (Nov 15, 2020)

That’s too cool. Hope I’m still after em at his age.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 15, 2020)

Folks, if you don't feel good after reading this thread, then your heart must have already quit pumping for you !!!!

This is just awesome.  I'd love to still be around until I reached that milestone as well and be able to continue hunting etc and enjoying the outdoors as such.

Congratulations to both DAD an also to you too, Howard.


----------



## Shadow11 (Nov 16, 2020)

That's really cool, man! I bet he has some great stories to tell. Thanks for sharing. Made my day a lot better seeing that.


----------



## albrown100 (Nov 16, 2020)

Man that is awesome !! Congrats !! Hope I am still out there my thing when I am that age, if I make it !!


----------



## SLY22 (Nov 16, 2020)

Amazing he still has the drive to go and do!! Congrats to your Dad!!


----------



## DSGB (Nov 16, 2020)

Way to go! Like others have already said, I hope I am still killing them at that age.


----------



## Triple C (Nov 16, 2020)

That's about as good as it gets right there!  We all can only hope for good health in our later years.  You dad has been blessed and you are a blessed man to continue to be able to enjoy the company of your dad.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 16, 2020)

Hope y,all enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 16, 2020)

Congrats to your dad and you sir!


----------



## mossyoakhunt (Nov 16, 2020)

I love it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Nov 16, 2020)

That put a big smile on my face! Thanks for sharing! Congrats to him!


----------



## bany (Nov 16, 2020)

Spectacular! I hope I’m getting it done at his age, and have atleast one son to enjoy it with!????


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Nov 17, 2020)

That is the good stuff life is made of !!!


----------



## ghadarits (Nov 17, 2020)

You’re Dad is an inspirational bad&@$ to be hunting and taking deer at 87. Good on him.


----------



## ucfireman (Nov 17, 2020)

Sounds like he gets around good. Glad he over that Covid mess, worried my dad is going to get it. He's a "it aint no big deal" person . 
Heck of a deer season.


----------



## DYI hunting (Nov 18, 2020)

Congratulations! Nice buck!


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## 7 point (Nov 21, 2020)

Not to steal your thread  but here a pic of my 73 year old dad who survived a stroke 10 years back praise the lord ! leading the way to our blind


----------



## LifeLongHunter (Nov 21, 2020)

This post made my day! Nothing much better than family, hunting and enjoying God's creation.


----------



## 7 point (Nov 22, 2020)

LifeLongHunter said:


> This post made my day! Nothing much better than family, hunting and enjoying God's creation.


Amen!!


----------



## HughW2 (Nov 22, 2020)

Howard,

Please ask your Dad what some of his secrets are?!  I can only hope I am able to be alive at that age much less be hunting..successfully!?.  I guess he is incredible shape for his age.  Glad to see he still has the drive and desire too.


----------



## Wifeshusband (Nov 22, 2020)

The very personification of the Energizer Bunny. Some guys just don't quit.


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 28, 2020)

HughW2 said:


> Howard,
> 
> Please ask your Dad what some of his secrets are?!  I can only hope I am able to be alive at that age much less be hunting..successfully!?.  I guess he is incredible shape for his age.  Glad to see he still has the drive and desire too.



Good genes (his mother and dad lived to be 95 and 97. My mothers parents lived to 95 and 104). 
Low stress career - Educator
Works 8-10 hours a day around house and farm with my mom. 
Eats a simple healthy diet (no caffeine)
Has never used alcohol or tobacco. 
Lives his life by the Golden Rule and 10 commandments.  
Saves money every month for a rainy day. 

I believe I am the most fortunate son in the world.


----------



## 27metalman (Nov 30, 2020)

Good deal.  Just beating Covid would have been enough for this year.  Hopefully he'll continue as long as he wants to.  Makes my 77 yr old dad look like a whipper snapper.  LOL.  I'm sure you and I could trade some stories.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Nov 30, 2020)

My congrats to your dad on his buck. We met years ago while camping at Moccasin Creek Sate Park. Tell him Mike said congrats!


----------



## Howard Roark (Nov 30, 2020)

Meriwether Mike said:


> My congrats to your dad on his buck. We met years ago while camping at Moccasin Creek Sate Park. Tell him Mike said congrats!



We have camped there every year for the past 31 years.


----------



## Rich M (Nov 30, 2020)

Excellent!


----------



## Tadder (Nov 30, 2020)

Awesome CONGRATS


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 16, 2020)

Congrats on a fine buck.


----------

